
A single ventilator for multiple patients - bhickey
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16885402
======
nabla9
I had an EE teacher who had been kicked out from his real job in hospital
chief electrical engineers because he had messed up supervision and testing of
installations (he was an alcoholic).

Intensive care rooms electricity delivered trough two routes. He messed up and
one was not connected. When one fuse blew up at night, all ventilators went
offline. All available nurses were manually ventilating two patients standing
between two beds. Eventually one had to leave to get help and at least one
patient died.

He was really good and humane teacher. He used his own screw-up as example of
human failure without any excuses. He was still an alcoholic and seemed to be
very sad.

------
bhickey
This technique was employed during the Las Vegas massacre.
[https://epmonthly.com/article/not-heroes-wear-capes-one-
las-...](https://epmonthly.com/article/not-heroes-wear-capes-one-las-vegas-ed-
saved-hundreds-lives-worst-mass-shooting-u-s-history/)

